

Fed. Cir. judge: "only valuable  patents on successful inventions are litigated" - dctoedt
http://www.cafc.uscourts.gov/images/stories/opinions-orders/11-1073%20order.pdf#page=9

======
dctoedt
Submitter here. The judge in question is Circuit Judge Pauline Newman, of the
U.S. Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit, which is the intermediate
appellate court that hears essentially all appeals in patent cases. The
procedural context of the case in question is a bit complicated; nevertheless,
the quotation in the submission title may offer some insight into Judge
Newman's general view of patents.

